# Anyone successfully using Red Sea's Flora Base?



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

I need to chat with some folks about their expereinces with this stuff, so if you have or are using it, please drop me either a PM or a post so that I can let 'er rip. Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Good stuff!

I have it in my RCS nano and it works great! It would be my second choice after aquasoil.


----------



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

A few questions then...

In terms of buffering, do you know how it buffers the water to a ph of 6.8?

In my first attempt at setting up a planted aquarium I experienced a marked drop in ph and I'm not sure why. My tap water parameters were pretty solid, ph 7.2 / gh 4 deg / kh 3 deg. After 24 hours of good circulation with Flora Base, the ph dropps to 6.8 which is what I expect, and my kh is all but gone.

I tried to beef up my kh with baking soda, but the Flora Base did it's job and consumed that up in a couple of days.

Concerned, I called Red Sea, and thier lead tech guy for the product said that the product would be the buffer for my water so I didn't have to worry about moving my kh up. Ok, then... after a week of having plants in my tank, my ph drops to 6.5, then to 6.3, and then further down. What's going on?

What has your experience been with this product?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe florabase consist of peat which will lower ph and soften water but maybe you should leave a cup of water out 24-48hrs to see if there is any fluctuation from the readings you are getting out of the tap vs. What you are getting after the water sits for awhile.

I don't test my florabase tank water but I know I start with a ph of 7.8-8.0 and a kh/gh of 10/12 so whatever it lowers is a plus.


I will check the params later after I get off of work for you though and fill you in. My plants all do great and the RCS are producing like roaches. No ferts and no co2 just florabase.


----------



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

My tap water's ph is a solid 7.2, even after 24 hours of aeration it doesn't change at all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

RichCasale said:


> A few questions then...
> 
> In terms of buffering, do you know how it buffers the water to a ph of 6.8?
> 
> ...


I've used this in the past and I agree that it's second best to Aquasoil for growing soft water demanding plants. Unless of course you have access to RO water and don't need something to soften it.

What fish are you keeping in the tank? Depending on the species of fish, they should be fine. Tetras will do fine in pH as low as 3.5 even. The plants like the water softer too.


----------



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

I was planning to up put cherry barbs, lace gouramis, and a zebra pleco in the 29 gallon, however I am still trying to get started with the plants only. What I'm wondering is if my ph ever stop dropping? According to the Red Sea tech, my ph should stabilize at 6.8, well it's not. I don't know if I'm experiencing a ph crash in the making, plants consuming my carbonate, or what the deal is, right now I'm just looking for answers.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

RichCasale said:


> I was planning to up put cherry barbs, lace gouramis, and a zebra pleco in the 29 gallon, however I am still trying to get started with the plants only. What I'm wondering is if my ph ever stop dropping? According to the Red Sea tech, my ph should stabilize at 6.8, well it's not. I don't know if I'm experiencing a ph crash in the making, plants consuming my carbonate, or what the deal is, right now I'm just looking for answers.


The short answer is yes it will stop dropping. You mentioned it's only been a week though. There is peat in the substrate that is buffering the water. The plants will do great in it, trust me on this one. 

The pH should start to stabilize in a month or two.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are referring to L046 zebra plecos I don't think they are suited for planted tanks..... They prefer much warmer waters then what I would think most plants and fish can endure for periods at a time.

I keep the water in my zebra tank at 85-86f and they also like it to be dark rather then bright. Another thing to keep in mind is that if you plan on running co2 or dose ferts it would be an expensive lesson learned if you had a problem with either of those. 


With your dropping ph etc, just let it drop if you have it setup now before you put any fish in there and see where it stops. What the tech told you is not too accurate I think cause if a person started with 8ph vs 6 ph it would make a big difference and I don't think that the FB would raise ph now would it.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a compaction problem the only time I used it. Developed an anerobic condition which seemed to lead to a bad cyano out break.


----------



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

What really worries me is my ability to replace the tank's water with a similar ph. I have a facility to precondition the water, using the same FLoraBase as a filter material, however I am only able to get my ph to drop from 7.2 to 6.8 and it will not go any lower then that. This is why I wonder if the substrate is not the cause of my ph decrease. I will continue to test and let a second try be the true judge.


----------

